# adding cycled fx5 to stingray tank anything to do



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Is there anything to worry about if Im transfering my fx5 to my motoro tank should I wash out half the media from the fx5 before adding to my tank and wash out the sponges . My Cichlid tank was pristine so there are no diseases. Some input would be nice just dont want to screw things up.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

i would wash out the sponges, but leave the bio- media. that way it keeps your tank polished


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

cool I will do that's what I figured


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i would wash the sponges also. maybe give the bio media a rinse in aquarium water??


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you sir


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that since you're doing a transfer and it's going to be a fairly big job, I would clean take out the biomedia and the sponges and rinse them all in a bucket of tank water but go and thoroughly clean out the FX5 including the impeller. It'll improve the performance of the filter, and since you have it all apart already, why not? Then you won't have to do it for a long time.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

well I cleaned the fx5 hooked it up and BAMO it Rocks have it currently running on the 90 with a xp3 sooooo I think my filtration issue is solved Im going to grab another fx5 for the 180G why not I need good filtration and its Packed to the tits with media


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Get Zenin's 2262 for your 180.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

heh that would be sweet


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yeh it would be, its a sweet deal too


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, if the asking price wasn't so high compared to an FX5, I'd be all over it. FX5's are a lot cheaper than they were when I got mine. But you do get what you pay for. It's got a lot of weaknesses which is reflected in the price. But for that kind of money, you can't expect a Rolls Royce.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Bobby got that 180 for such a steal he can use the savings to get the 2262 over the fx5


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

hahahaha suuuuuuuuuuuuuure explain that to my wife she holds the bank card lol and I have recently been emasculated and now she hangs them on the back of her Dodge Caliber just like all the trucks do


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

rofl i know the feeling, trying to explain to my wife how much the new tank is going to cost and the price keeps rising haha
tho you have over 5x more tanks than me


----------

